
Now you can buy a USB stick that destroys anything in its path - usernamebias
http://www.zdnet.com/article/now-you-can-buy-a-usb-stick-that-destroys-laptops/
======
bruxa
Huh, gonna have to bookmark their site for... reasons.

They are right on one account - Bigger companies need to have their hardware
protected from such electrical surges. Seen a lot of companies' data be ruined
by a random thunder strike and such.

Had they been better protected, they might not have had to work countless
hours to get such data back.

------
JohnKacz
So maybe this is because I've recently binge watched Mr Robot, but would this
type of device be useful to destroy sensitive data? My assumption is not
really.

Disclaimer: I'm not a hacker but I've seen plenty of portrayals of hackers
microwaving ram or using giant magnets to wipe hard disks.

~~~
ahazred8ta
Mostly it's good for destroying the USB port(s) you plug it into, causing
major inconvenience. It might or might not short out the motherboard, costing
you time and money. It probably won't destroy the files on your disk drive or
SSD. (YMMV)

